# 02 sensor



## H2H1 (Jul 8, 2010)

well after a new AC, 8 new spark plugs, my service engine light came on. I had it checked to day and yes it was showing the 02 sensor.Went on Google and found the site RV NET where someone else as asked the same question. ALL and ALL I need to put it in the shop and let a good mechanic check out to see if it a vacuum leak, weak fuel pump or bad spark plug wires, when will all the stop my bill fold can't stand much more.


----------



## Triple E (Jul 8, 2010)

Re: 02 sensor

I hear you Hollis,     I am trying to leave for the Old American River Ski Resort, Hwy 410, and every time I turn around something is needing replaced or patched.   :dead:   But it will all be worth it.  Hwy-410, Chinook Pass, is the most scenic road in Washington State.  When you get to the top you feel like you could just reach out and touch the side of MT. Rainier.


----------



## LEN (Jul 8, 2010)

Re: 02 sensor

While you are there head up RD 19, just before you get to the bumping river road, then head up to ravens roost old lookout site. The view from there is killer. Also there is a great boondocking spot up the paved 19 road a few miles right on the river with vault toilets. 

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Jul 8, 2010)

Re: 02 sensor

You know that area.  Bumping road is where I turn off.  Go in about 1/4 mile, turn right, go thru the gate and head up the hill.  I sure hope I can get the motor home in there.  If not I will camp at the river and take the jeep up.  I took a class C up the hill about 15 yrs ago but have not been back.  Yes, I will be taking the GK's to Raven Roost.  Can't miss that.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 8, 2010)

Re: 02 sensor

Hollis, well there goes the Atmore dollars    Still bet its not the 02 sensor.  Ck this site out before you replace http://www.engine-light-help.com/oxygen-sensor-codes.html . Want cost an arm and leg if you do replace yourself.  Might come out ahead by taking to a good tech that understands these computer systems.  The fouled plugs were not normal for the miles you have on the MH so that's an indication that there is another problem.  Good luck


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 8, 2010)

Re: 02 sensor

Thanks Nash, I went to there site and asked the question, cost me $9.00, but that is a cheap price if I find the right answer.,,,Thanks again


----------



## C Nash (Jul 8, 2010)

Re: 02 sensor

Dang Hollis, and you could get the answer free here :laugh:  What did they tell you or do I have to pay you 9 bucks :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 8, 2010)

Re: 02 sensor

they told me that it was the right bank before the converter, how ever I don't have any converters, they was removed when I had the BANKS EXHAUST SYSTEM  installed. anyway I have it off now and will go looking for one tomorrow, I will post back with the results  when I get it on


----------



## Triple E (Jul 9, 2010)

Re: 02 sensor





> LEN - 7/8/2010 9:55 AM While you are there head up RD 19, just before you get to the bumping river road, then head up to ravens roost old lookout site. The view from there is killer. Also there is a great boondocking spot up the paved 19 road a few miles right on the river with vault toilets. LEN



Well Len you know how it goes. I like Hollis have a problem. Not getting any RPM's. So American River will have to wait.   :dead: If it was notfor bad luck I would not have any luck at all. :angry:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Re: 02 sensor

hey Steve sorry to hear that you and Rod could not come up with a fit for yours. Good luck with it. I am going to get a new sensor in a few minute and will install and see what it does. I will post back the out come


----------



## C Nash (Jul 9, 2010)

Re: 02 sensor

Get yall a gremling like is in mine.  He fixes it at night. :laugh:   Bet it was Rod and he made one of his FREE road trips.   :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Jul 9, 2010)

Re: 02 sensor

Well I sure thank you all of you for trying to help me out last night.  Trying to get in the mood to go out and change the air filter, but, like Nash said I doubt that will fix it.  I just have a bad feeling my problem is in the Injection System.  Right now, in gear, there is no difference between idle and full throttle.  Just can't get any rpm's but in neutral the engine will rev right up to 2500 rpm's with no problem.  I had a Ford diesel and when the injectors went bad on it I got nothing but black smoke.  On my RV I am not getting any smoke.   So I will replace the air filter and if that does not work I will call a mobile RV Tech.  Again, thanks for all of your advice.


----------



## LEN (Jul 9, 2010)

Re: 02 sensor

Hey Triple E, go to the section on transmission and ask barton. I'm betting the trans signal to the computer is not getting there. If you get the rpm in N then to gear you get none a go button of some type is not getting though.

LEN


----------



## Triple E (Jul 9, 2010)

Re: 02 sensor

Thanks Len, I will go there right now.


----------

